# Filter Grundlagen?



## Robert Steichele (17. Mai 2004)

Könnte hier mal jemand ein paar grundsätzliche Worte zu Filtern verlieren? Im Netz findet man dazu nur spärlich Informationen.

Was gibt es für Filter, was macht z.B. ein Pol.-Filter oder ein UV-Filter.

Richtig gut wären Beispielfotos zum jeweiligen Filter.

Bitte versteht das nicht so, als ob ich zu faul zum suchen wäre.


----------



## Leola13 (17. Mai 2004)

Hai,

ob ich das mit dem nicht zu faul glauben soll ? ;-] 

Stimmt aber, es gibt nicht viel nur dies 

Ansonsten kann ich nur auf die Einsteigerbücher von John Hedgecoe verweisen.

Billig, einfach, geschmacklos und lehrreich.  

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nacron (18. Mai 2004)

Also ein paar worte zu Filtern:

http://www.matuschek.net/photo/filter.de.html

http://www.foto-net.de/net/objektive/filter.html

Hier ist die Produktreihe von Cokin (supergeile Filter)
http://www.cokin.fr/ico3-p1-8.html 

die sind jeweils mit beispielbildern 

noch mehr beispielbilder von cokin 

http://www.geocities.com/cokinfiltersystem/theguide.htm

Hier noch ein hersteller leider nur mit beschreibung einiger filter...

Einige Informationen zur praktischen Filterverwendung:

http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/intros_2/wieder_2.htm

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## Robert Steichele (18. Mai 2004)

Natürlich habt ihr mir geholfen.

@ Nacron: Bist du der Nacron von DP?


----------



## Nacron (18. Mai 2004)

Du sagst es der bin ich und der Nacron von deviantart und der nacron von fotocommunity und der Nacron von nacron.de 

mich gibts eigenlich nur einmal bis auf diese amerikanischen spacken nacron.net die mich nachmachen ... (ne doofe firma)  ... 

Kein problem wir helfen doch gerne


----------



## Bildermann (30. Mai 2004)

...hier ein kleines
*FILTERLEXIKON*


----------

